# NSW man finds python in cereal box



## RoryBreaker (Mar 10, 2015)

http://www.qt.com.au/news/nsw-man-finds-python-coiled-cereal-box/2569052/


----------



## snakelady-viper (Mar 11, 2015)

Some people have all the luck I am off to Aldi`s to get a box


----------



## dragonlover1 (Mar 11, 2015)

WOW that's breakfast with a bite


----------



## -Peter (Mar 11, 2015)

I bet its someone's pet that's been using cardboard boxes as hides.


----------



## kingofnobbys (Mar 11, 2015)

looks like a setup to me, and their chance for a moment of national fame.


----------

